
Randy Suess, Computer Bulletin Board Inventor, Dies at 74 - gscott
https://www.engadget.com/2019/12/22/online-bulletin-board-inventor-randy-suess-dies-at-74/
======
gscott
I ran a bbs system in High School and it set me on a path for web development
because I understood computers and learned Linux commands using IRC that
played well into using Apache, Perl and other Linux things from the 1996 web
era. Personally I ran Renegade BBS software which had its origins in stolen
Telegard BBS pascal source code.

[http://software.bbsdocumentary.com/AAA/AAA/CBBS/thoughts.txt](http://software.bbsdocumentary.com/AAA/AAA/CBBS/thoughts.txt)

[http://software.bbsdocumentary.com/AAA/AAA/CBBS/](http://software.bbsdocumentary.com/AAA/AAA/CBBS/)

